
Lyft and Uber Start Accepting Rides in Vegas - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/15/lyft-starts-accepting-rides-in-vegas-uber-could-soon-follow/
======
npkarnik
About time...I have probably had more bad cab experiences in Vegas than all
other cities combined.

One tip: the various Airport Shuttles from McCarran to hotels on the
strip/downtown (and back) are a great deal...around $15 total for both ways.

